# Looking to buy a WSM



## john pen (Jul 14, 2005)

Well, In the first weekend in August, we're going to my wifes family reunion, and apperently Ive been nominated as head cook. My smoker is not road worthy yet, so Im looking at buying a WSM. Ive seen them for $179.00 plus shipping. Anyone know of anywhere that has better deals ?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 14, 2005)

http://www.grillguys.net/smokeymc.htm

$169.99 
Don't expect any better price than that for one out of the box.


----------



## K Kruger (Jul 14, 2005)

$179 is the lowest I've seen.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jul 14, 2005)

I printed off the sheet from The Grill Guys and took it to Home Depot...they priced matched. I just wanted to inspect it before I made the purchase of the box. But that's just me


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 14, 2005)

Good idea Helen!

John, go here ... http://www.weber.com/bbq/pub/dealer/
Find your local authorized Weber dealer... and see if they will ... deal.


----------



## john pen (Jul 14, 2005)

The grill guy $169. w/free shipping seems to be all me. Ive only found 1 guy locally that has them and he's a solid $199.


----------



## Finney (Jul 14, 2005)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> I printed off the sheet from The Grill Guys and took it to Home Depot...they priced matched. I just wanted to inspect it before I made the purchase of the box. But that's just me


Your Home Depot has WSMs... Lucky Girl.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jul 14, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> Helen_Paradise said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had to special order it...they don't stock them. Infact, they were like, "you want WHAT?!?!" 

BTW...random but... my local Ace Hardware has a ranch kettle for $749 if anyone lives close by and wants/needs one. It's been the floor model for at least 2 years, I think. Looks good though.


----------

